# Fine print comes off



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello,

So, I have noticed that my small print will start the fall off the shirt after a few washes. The rest of the transfer looks great and lasts a long time, but for instance, my logo, which is about 1/3 inch tall, will slowly pull off over time. What J have observed is that on the combed ring sprung shirts I use (and i assume as with others) the small font is stuck to just fine threads at the surface and as those threads pull away from the shirt, the letters fall off. Did that make sense? It's harder to describe than I assumed. Maybe I'll try getting a picture. 

I am pretty certain that my time and temp are good. The rest of the parts of the transfer hold up really well. 

This is a big deal to me because I might be landing a deal with a distributor soon, and if that happens, I don't want to lose them due to low quality product. 

Joe


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Many plastisol transfers need high pressure to push the ink deep into the fibers. Have you tried increasing the pressure?

If time and temp are correct that is the 3rd variable. 


Scott Marino 
Panda Apparel
NeonTees.com
ZeroGravitee.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

NeonTees said:


> Many plastisol transfers need high pressure to push the ink deep into the fibers. Have you tried increasing the pressure?


I'm running my old Hix auto press at 60psi. It says not to do more, but maybe I should try 70?


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Harder to check pressure but maybe check the gauge to see if it is reading correctly or test on a few shirts at the higher pressure. 

May also be that it is just breaking down in the laundry or dryer. 


Scott Marino 
Panda Apparel
NeonTees.com
ZeroGravitee.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

